

Brain games are bogus - lasonrisa
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/04/brain-games-are-bogus.html

======
carlesfe
A very interesting story OP, a pity it didn't make the front page. Thanks for
sharing though, it is much appreciated.

~~~
lasonrisa
De nada.

